# My guardian Angels



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Meet Ziggy and Boomer....Thanks to everyone here, I have wonderful guard dogs. Picks are a month old will post recent pics soon.

Ziggy and Boomer Playing with Joey, Joey is head butting Ziggy on the ground










Joey chasing Ziggy










The Boys watching the sheep.





















Cute ALERT!!!


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Beautiful dogs! Looks like they are going to be big too.

That last one is what I call the "Barn Owl" stage.

They all go through it


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Beautiful dogs! Looks like they are going to be big too.
> 
> That last one is what I call the "Barn Owl" stage.
> 
> They all go through it



Thank you Bearfoot, I loved it when they had their fuzzy fros, and you're right they did look like a barn owl....LOL

Ziggy (the runt)has a mohawk (cowlick?) that runs between his eyes, down his snout.

They have the most sweetest personalities and very loving when they see me, always need to be acknowledged and petted on the head and rubbed on their backs (at the same time...LOL) then off they go to check stuff out.

I am amazed at their young age at how awesome they are with my small sheep.


----------



## Goatress (Feb 4, 2011)

Love it!!!! "Barn Owl stage..." how appropriate....thanks for the photos, sooooo cute....!!!!


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> Love it!!!! "Barn Owl stage..." how appropriate....


They seem to hit it at about 12-14 weeks.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Bearfootfarm said:


> They seem to hit it at about 12-14 weeks.



LMAO!!!....I love it!! They look so much a like...I love maremmas!!


----------

